# Lookin for a small trim saw.



## Jim West Pa (Aug 5, 2009)

Anyone know where i can find (if still available) the small 4.5 er 5" circular saw? I believe it is made by Delta ?,maybe Porter Cable ?. Tool Crib Of The North used to list it but now it seems they are gone and i'm not findin this saw on amazon.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Corded or cordless?
Makita makes a 4-3/8" corded.
http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=424


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

The Delta/Porter Cable merger is messing up a lot of good tools.

The Porter Cable 314 may be what you are looking for-4.5" blade, worm or hypoid gear drive, heavy duty little saw. I think my local dealer has some, but I am not sure if they are discontinued, yet.

They also made, or make, a 6" saw that is a typical looking circular saw. 

The 314 was actually sold as a 'trim' saw.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Aug 5, 2009)

jerryh3 said:


> Corded or cordless?
> Makita makes a 4-3/8" corded.
> http://www.makita.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=424


 
I am lookin fo the chrded one jerry. I have a Dewalt chordless allready.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Aug 5, 2009)

7echo said:


> The Delta/Porter Cable merger is messing up a lot of good tools.
> 
> The Porter Cable 314 may be what you are looking for-4.5" blade, worm or hypoid gear drive, heavy duty little saw. I think my local dealer has some, but I am not sure if they are discontinued, yet.
> 
> ...


That would be the one 7echo. I hadn't known of the merger twixt the tow companies. Are you tellin me because of it that little saw is no longer available ?
Could oyu please send me the contact info for your local dealer ?


----------



## Jim West Pa (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanx 7echo, now that oyu've given me the model number i was able to find one online at amazon. DANG, did thye go up in price. I recall when that saw came out it was about $140.00. I found it listed for allmost $350.00 !!!!! I also found it for $235.00
I'd like to know what yer local dealer has it listed for if ya git a chance.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 26, 2009)

Porter Cable Model # 314 4 1/2" trim saw. You can go to www.deltaportercable.com enter your information in the where to buy section. They will give you a list of dealers in your area and online. Also maxtool.com carries a lot of Porter Cable and if you spend over a certain dollar amount (I think its $200 but i havn't ordered from them in a while) you get free shipping.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't know if they have one, but here is the link...

http://www.savannahtoolhouse.com/portercable314.html


----------

